# Rat Trap Pedal ID Thread



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 15, 2017)

Me thinks its high time we make a running thread dedicated to identifying the hundreds if not thousands of designs of late 19th and early 20th century rat trap pedals. Other interesting and distinct pedals from the period are also going to be represented but primarily rat traps. 
Ideally I would love to see only original primary source documents showing both company/model name and the design of the pedal in question so there will be no dispute necessary. 

Here's a start-


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's a few from my archives:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 15, 2017)

More from the data stash-


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 15, 2017)

I've always wondered when this pedal will show up!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll try to remember to post a few every week, keep me on my game.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 25, 2017)

Great introduction to the pedal "story".  I always have loved reading old advertisements, the wording is fascinating.  Especially like the one in the Record Pedal one "A True Story"..."he had imitated the widows parrot"....doesn't get any better than that.

Mike


----------



## Ed Minas (Aug 25, 2017)

Great post Jesse.  Thanks


----------



## Wcben (Aug 25, 2017)

This one helped me!


----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2017)

From the Bicycling World - 1901...... The inventor of the bicycle pedal has died.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 6, 2017)

My two favorites.... I'd love to find either of these for my Racycle...... First the Ramsey, I wouldn't even care if they had the toe clips, I just think they're the coolest!  Or the model 208 Diamond, the cross in the ends matches the Racycle head badge!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 25, 2017)

A few more....


----------



## filmonger (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 5, 2017)

More Rat Traps - Thanks for the contributions everybody, keep em' comin.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 9, 2018)

Due for another round


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2018)

Great collection!


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 9, 2018)

lots of great info here.
anyone have a collection of Rat-Trap pedals?
it would be a great collection to have!!


----------



## Wcben (Mar 9, 2018)

If nobodies seen this, it’s a fun resource: http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.intro


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2018)

1899 / 1900









____________








____________





______________

Remington Pedal for 1900


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2018)

Forsyth racing pedal - for the 1900 market.


----------



## filmonger (May 5, 2018)

BSA - 1900


----------



## filmonger (May 15, 2018)

Website - for pedal ID...

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill####


----------



## Trainman999 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kensington pedals 1896


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 13, 2018)

Just for kicks


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 16, 2019)

1899 Victor Overman


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 18, 2019)

Louis C. said:


> lots of great info here.
> anyone have a collection of Rat-Trap pedals?
> it would be a great collection to have!!



One of my many weaknesses - early pedals abound in my basement haha.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 18, 2019)

Little later but still in keeping.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 18, 2019)

1906


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 21, 2019)

1896 - a rare one..!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2019)

1897 Snell


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 16, 2019)

Always Good Reference!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 18, 2019)

Hard to keep track of all the great adverts listed on this thread so there may be some redundancies....who cares though right?


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Waffenrad (Dec 31, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> 1897 Snell
> 
> View attachment 936535



Do you have any other pages from this catalog?  I have a Snell but I don't know what year it is.  It would be awesome if it turned out to be an 1897!  Thanks, Paul


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2021)

Waffenrad said:


> Do you have any other pages from this catalog?  I have a Snell but I don't know what year it is.  It would be awesome if it turned out to be an 1897!  Thanks, Paul



Send me a picture of your bike. I have a Snell too.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 2, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I'll try to remember to post a few every week, keep me on my game.
> 
> View attachment 665506
> 
> ...



Wow man this is awesome


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the bump @Rustngrease ! Here's another round of pedal adverts from the ol' archive! 
How about a few just for...... "The Record"


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 18, 2021)

What an amazing thread.  Thanks for all this helpful research and your willingness to share it.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 21, 2021)

my 1890's his and hers original Orient pedals


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 15, 2022)

From The Bicycling World, October 4, 1900


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 30, 2022)

Huge thank you to all who contributed to this thread. It was a huge help. Now I know what my pedals “name(s) is”. Anyone have a right handed 1/2” thread “Pirate” or “Bridgeport Competition” Mens pedal? I’ll even give you full original market value!($1.80🤣) In all seriousness I need one to finish a project of mine. Thanks in advance Also a BUMP!


----------

